# Urban Gothic



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Brian Keene's new book Urban Gothic is out. I checked it out on amazon, from the back cover and the first pages that amazon lets you read it looks like its going to be basically the same story as Castaways, but in an old row house instead of on a tropical island. Has anyone read it yet? If so, is it worth getting if you already have Castaways?


----------

